# re widest rear rims and tires on a 64 gto



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

could any tell me what the widest rear rims and tires i could run on the back of a 64 convertible i want to run a 17 or 18 x 9 inch rim with a 275/40-17 or 18 tire i don't want to cut the frame or rear but i will cut the wheel wells and roll the lip is this possible if not could any body tell me how wide i can go thank you for any help


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Why......JB..?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Measure your wheel well width....the tire size you mention is 10.9 inches wide at the cross section. If you have the width you can fit the tire. BUT RIM BACKSPACING WILL BE A MAJOR FACTOR ! E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee has 295-50s under his 65 without any hacking, but that's 15" rims. Same backspacing and all for the rims, just need a lower profile tire to make them fit. I would PM him and ask his backspacing or trick.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You could ask Chip Foose about the backspacing, he's ruined more classic cars with big wheels than anyone.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

I just put 18x8 Boss 338 wheels on my 65. They have 4.5" of BS. Running Nitto 555 235/40 fronts and 255/45 rear. Have about 1/4" clearance to the lip in the rear. 64 and 65 wheels wells are smaller than later years. You can get a bit bigger but need to nail the backspace dead on.








[/IMG]


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> You could ask Chip Foose about the backspacing, he's ruined more classic cars with big wheels than anyone.


:rofl::lol::agree


----------



## 64SOFTTOPGTO (Oct 27, 2010)

how about a 15x8 4inch bs 275- 60 or a 15 x 10 295-50 all in the wheel well i don't want the car to ride high


----------

